# Malvern @ The Western Motorhome Show, Malvern



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at The Western Motorhome Show, Malvern in Malvern, Worcestershire starting 11/08/2016

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=842

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

brillopad has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

rayc has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

waspes has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

JollyJack has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

larrywatters has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

Happyrunner has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## sweeny (Jan 6, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

sweeny has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm not going but tried the link out to see if it works
Misty


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

smurfinguk has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

alandsue has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## FloridaLil (Feb 15, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

FloridaLil has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ICDSUN2 (Nov 16, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

ICDSUN2 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## caz_cat (Jun 24, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

caz_cat has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

CurlyBoy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## SGMGB (Sep 17, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

SGMGB has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Billina (Oct 7, 2014)

*New Attendee Added*

Billina has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

KeiththeBigUn has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

Chausson has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Rankins (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

Rankins has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

betsy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

travelsRus has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi - could you put as 'confirmed' please. I've booked & paid Thursday-Sunday. Thank you


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

bognormike has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## salfy (Feb 22, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

salfy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## daisyduck (Aug 28, 2012)

*New Attendee Added*

daisyduck has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## val33 (Jun 29, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

val33 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

rosalan has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

SilverF1 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## jennie (May 3, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

jennie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

havingfun has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

Fully paid up - can we be confirmed please.

Alan


----------



## Robell (Mar 13, 2013)

Thought I had added our name to the list by following the instructions to do it. Just obtained an error message with lots of php references and then at the bottom it said to go and book my tickets by following the website link on the rally page - which I've done.

Can't see my name on the list, so can you add me please? Also, we've paid it all so make it a 'confirmed'.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

*Can't get in to rally page*

Can someone help, I can't get in to our rally page to pay for Malvern, what's going on with this site?.

Dennis

Same as above lots of error messages


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Rob & Dennis you are both on the rally list?

I have confirmed you Rob

Dennis have you read my instructions on " How to add yourself to a rally", if you follow the instructions you will get to the right page for clicking on the outandabout link to book.

Click this link
https://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/shows/show/the-western-motorhome-show

Jac


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Does the rally bit at the top of the page not work any more?

Dennis

Done it now thanks jac.


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Malvern Western Motorhome Show 12th to 14th August 2016*

Malvern Western Motorhome Show 12th to 14th August 2016

Hi Everyone,

PRE BOOKING FOR MALVERN WILL CLOSE AT 2PM ON WEDNESDAY 27TH JULY 2016

We now have 38 on the Malvern list but 13 are still NOT confirmed.

Once you have paid with the organisers please confirm yourselves on our list.

If you can not confirm yourself please pm me or post on here and I will do it for you.

If you are no longer coming but your name is on our list please let me know.

It would be great if we could get a few more attending! It is a great Show!

:smile2::smile2::smile2::smile2:

Thanks

Bob (JollyJack)


----------



## boyze (Jul 8, 2014)

*New Attendee Added*

boyze has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Malvern Western Motorhome Show 12th to 14th August 2016*

There will be a cheese and wine at The Western Motorhome Show for the Motorhomefacts Rally Group.

Smurfinguk and Billina would like you to join them for a drop of wine and a chunk of cheese to say hello to one another. 4pm Friday 12th August.

We will have some wine, cheese and crackers to start off but suggest that attendees bring some to share.

On behalf of the group I would like to say a big thank you to Smurfinguk and Billina for volunteering to organise this. Also to Rayc for helping with the admin.😄😄😄

There is still a little time to book in to the rally - pre booking with Warners closes Wednesday 27th July 2pm.

Still 6 on our list to confirm - you have emails 😄


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

emjaiuk has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Fully paid to Warners


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

scottie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Re Malvern Western Show 

Pre Booking with Warners closes Wednesday 27th July 2pm.

There are still 5 units to confirm: Sweeny, SGMB, Chausson,
havingfun , mota-oma 

Still time and space for more - should be a great weekend

Bob (JollyJack)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Chausson now going in disabled area have removed him from the list

mota-oma I have e.mailed her

havingfun sent a pm to her if no reply will e.mail her


Jac


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

I sent emails to all unconfirmed a few days ago.
I will text tomorrow as appropriate. 
I spoke to Warners today they had 36 confirmed for MotorhomeFacts as at 1115 today Monday.


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Malvern Western Show Pre Booking 2016*

Warners got 38 confirmed at the moment ..

Still a couple on our list to confirm

*Pre Booking to camp with us closes 2pm Tomorrow Wednesday 27th July*

it would be great to get a few more coming :smile2:


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Malvern Western Pre Booking 2016 Closed*

Malvern Western Show Pre Booking is now closed.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hello All,
Thanks to everyone for all their hard work and making the weekend a success. We really enjoyed the cheese and wine evening and meeting new friends.


Take care, 
Al & Jan. :smile2:
sennen523.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

so sorry we missed it, we have had nothing but problems with the van since we came backoff our trip, not big problems some of them, cracked the windscreen, and it took autowindscreens 6 weeks to come and fix it,we are now waiting for a company to come and repair the scrach that he did taking the windscreen out. nearest date we can get 31.8.,,because we did a lot of hills,through italy and scilly,we got brake dust on the linings,so had to have the brakes cleaned, got sorted and finally on our way to malvern,with a fridge full of cheese,.....and 10 miles from home it cut out completely, had to have it towed home while we found a garage that would take it, thanks to mhf for good advice where to try, and now waiting to findout if its a switch or sensor,£100 everybody please keep their fingers crossed so,if its the pump etc £1000 plus, 
only good thing warners have sent me a voucher for another show, so hoping we make the bream and lincoln,but darent confirm anything at the moment,the way our luck is running. it has been a s-it the last 18 months, 4 deaths, my bad back, just every time turn round ..bang.

but to all the people we missed, hope to see you later this year,we always love the malvern show,it,s so much fun.


mags


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Many thanks to everyone who came to Malvern and contributed it was a pleasure to be Marshals again. The cheese and wine was fantastic and thanks to Resa, Eric, Chris and Clive for organising it, including supplying lots of cheese & wine. Also thanks to everyone else for their cheese & wine contributions. Many thanks to Pam for the tent and to everyone who put it up took it down and cleared up.


----------

